# Gun Stocks



## srs64 (Jun 20, 2013)

Being a gun collector and having a few older stocks I got the idea to use them
Looking for a little help still waiting on my other stuff to get here might as well glue up some blanks.

The image is of a very old weatherby stock the saddle on the end of the stock is only 17mm thick, using 7mm tubes on like a bolt action pen, what the smallest you think  possible surface area to do a pen correctly. I am thinking I might have to take a piece of the other part and glue it up I am wanting to use the all 3 already segimented parts.

Does anyone have some measurments on like a few style pens on whats the least you might want to start with as far a thickness? 
cigar, slimline, bolt action  ect ect 

Thanks for any input
Sherman


----------



## Smulax (Jun 20, 2013)

I have done slim lines with 1/2" thick blanks. Not a lot of room for error but it can easily be done


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice idea! I may help to round the edges off with a belt sander to minimize a really violent impact with a gouge!


----------



## srs64 (Jun 20, 2013)

Just a idea I also visited my local long time in busness gun shop and asked about old stocks and he said come back in a day of so and he will have alot of them for me he said 30 years worth hope he is joking!


----------



## mredburn (Jun 20, 2013)

Here is a link to one of the references in the Library.
http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/bushingsandtubes.pdf

I have a copy of it on my desk top.
You should be able to find what your after in this chart. 

 I have made slim lines from 7/16 blanks but there is a pucker factor.


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 20, 2013)

I turn slims from half inch corian all the time. I put a stylus on one end.  

Sharon



Smulax said:


> I have done slim lines with 1/2" thick blanks. Not a lot of room for error but it can easily be done


----------



## srs64 (Jun 20, 2013)

Now i have it on the man cave PC. this place is better then google


----------

